
But what is a Fourier series? From heat flow to circle drawings - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6sGWTCMz2k
======
peter_d_sherman
There's something deep here with respect to the underlying noumenal nature of
the Universe, waves, and information in general...

Note to Future Self: Revisit in the future...

